# Armrest for RHD



## Mikesding

Hi all,

Been considering a mk2 for a while now, been on a couple of test drives and have found the cup holder/handbrake being on the wrong side pretty annoying!

Is it possible to get an armrest that fits in the cup holder?

Just thinking its something that might annoy me when I purchase my TT 

Cheers!


----------



## YoungOldUn

Mike try searching the forum for armrest, there has been plenty of post about them. From memory, they are available to buy but at a (to me) crazy price somewhere around £250. There have been a few members who have come up with their own versions.


----------



## sTTranger

This is the one that he is refering too

http://www.tt-armrest.com/

I aswell as many others have this and it is brilliant. Defo worth the money.

Makes driving so much more comfortable and it also looks 8)


----------



## senwar

sTTranger said:


> This is the one that he is refering too
> 
> http://www.tt-armrest.com/
> 
> I aswell as many others have this and it is brilliant. Defo worth the money.
> 
> Makes driving so much more comfortable and it also looks 8)


I used to have a similar looking one in my Mk1.

Are there any fitted pictures around? The pic on the site is a little small


----------



## sTTranger

There is a search bar at the top of the page

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=184283&p=1861256&hilit=mk2+armrest#p1861256


----------



## senwar

sTTranger said:


> There is a search bar at the top of the page
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=184283&p=1861256&hilit=mk2+armrest#p1861256


I used the search page?

I haven't seen a good fitted pic yet

*Edit - now found some via google.


----------



## going..going..gone

I use a...errr... pillow I acquired from a US marine in Iraq. I can still picture him looking back an forth scratching his head :lol: 
(back in the day)


----------



## sTTranger

going..going..gone said:


> I use a...errr... pillow I acquired from a US marine in Iraq. I can still picture him looking back an forth scratching his head :lol:
> (back in the day)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RobHardy

I got this armrest in my TTS, I thought it was a standard thing - it looks very OEM and well made.


----------



## ScoobyTT

Which armrest?


----------



## RobHardy

Lol, the tt-armrest one, not the other one


----------



## TootRS

RobHardy said:


> Lol, the tt-armrest one, not the other one


Do you have any pics? Really miss having an armrest and wondering if it's worth getting, expensive though.

Thanks


----------



## RobHardy

toot3954 said:


> RobHardy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, the tt-armrest one, not the other one
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any pics? Really miss having an armrest and wondering if it's worth getting, expensive though.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Sure, sorry I just went out and took them so its dark;


----------



## jeules0

I bought this one on ebay recently and it arrived today.

Got it for £169 including postage which I think is about half the new price.

Here's the link http://www.tt-armrest.com/tt-eng/tt8j.php

Here it is fitted: very similar to the Forge one I fitted to my Mk1


----------



## Jem

Just in case you haven't seen enough photos, there are a few here in magma red:

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=228580

My personal opinion is that yes, it's a lot of money for what it is. But when you fit it and use it, it feels like it's worth every penny.

The guys at tt armrest are also extremely friendly and very accomodating.


----------



## ScoobyTT

I have a vision for an armrest that fits the cupholders per Mikesding's original post, that mirrors the handbrake, but I have no means of making one :roll:


----------



## Lyons

How are these attached to the car? Do they feel secure?

Jeules0, was yours second hand on ebay? Some appear to have 2 legs and some 1, any idea why?


----------



## conneem

ScoobyTT said:


> I have a vision for an armrest that fits the cupholders per Mikesding's original post, that mirrors the handbrake, but I have no means of making one :roll:


Like this


----------



## conneem

Lyons said:


> How are these attached to the car? Do they feel secure?
> 
> Jeules0, was yours second hand on ebay? Some appear to have 2 legs and some 1, any idea why?


They are very secure and quite strong too. There are two options if you look on the TT armrest site. A double leg and a single leg that incorporates a drink holder. I have the single leg


----------



## YoungOldUn

conneem said:


> Like this


I like this one, Is it one that you made or is it a bought one ?


----------



## conneem

YoungOldUn said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like this
> 
> I like this one, Is it one that you made or is it a bought one ?
Click to expand...

Someone on here did manage to make one like this themselves but the one in the picture I think is a commercially available one from Japan, from Newing


----------



## YoungOldUn

Found it http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... TfYSsui2bA

Cost 21,000 yen (About £165 + Delivery)


----------



## jeules0

Lyons said:


> How are these attached to the car? Do they feel secure?
> 
> Jeules0, was yours second hand on ebay? Some appear to have 2 legs and some 1, any idea why?


Hi, Lyons.

Yes it was second-hand but like new with all the fittings and instructions.

It is very secure as it is secured using spacer bolts attached to two existing bolt studs accessible after removing the original rubber mat and plastic tray base.

There is also a version for those with the built-in phone dock.

If you look on the link I provided there is a step by step guide to fitting.

The single arm has the cup holder but personally I feel this places the cup too far back making it awkward to reach.

The arm rest I have feels right and is well placed to allow access to the handbrake.

It also swings up should you wish to use the cup holders or just want it out of the way.

Chris


----------



## RobHardy

I got the single leg as per my pic and it feels sturdy.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
They are expensive but tt-armrest is the only company I know of that can match all the audi leathers, even my chennai brown.


----------



## IC_HOTT

YoungOldUn said:


> Found it http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... TfYSsui2bA
> 
> Cost 21,000 yen (About £165 + Delivery)


now that I like :wink:


----------



## Mikesding

Cheers for all the replies guys. Looks like a good addition!

I am quite surprised Audi didn't shift the handbrake to the right for RHD cars though!


----------



## TootRS

Many thanks for the photos guys, looks a great piece of kit, as OEM as you're gonna get I suppose.


----------



## talk-torque

grasmere said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found it http://translate.googleusercontent.com/ ... TfYSsui2bA
> 
> Cost 21,000 yen (About £165 + Delivery)
> 
> 
> 
> now that I like :wink:
Click to expand...

Yep, me too. Anyone do Japanese? I reckon a group buy on this might go quite well.


----------



## conneem

talk-torque said:


> Yep, me too. Anyone do Japanese? I reckon a group buy on this might go quite well.


You could use someone like dankedanke.com to organize the shipping ect. as most domestic Japanese countries don't usually offer international shipping. I used dankedanke for buying some splitters from an online Japanese auction site, the extra cost was very little


----------



## ScoobyTT

conneem said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a vision for an armrest that fits the cupholders per Mikesding's original post, that mirrors the handbrake, but I have no means of making one :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Like this
Click to expand...

Rather like that yes, but using a duplicate of the Audi one and aligned with it. That one looks very nice from the driver's side though. It keeps the feel of the original rather well.


----------



## Gizmo68

+1 someone start a GB please


----------



## TootRS

Does the single arm version from tt-armrest swing up as well or is it just the dual arm without the cup-holder?

Edit - sorry just looked at Rob's pics again and the armrest is clearly up with the cupholder attached


----------



## jeules0

Looking at the Japanese arm rest I can't help but think it looks rather low down to act as useful support.

Having lived with my 'ttarmrest.com' version for a few days now, I am very pleased with it: it is at the correct height, unlike the mk1 version which sat too low, and allows easy access to the handbrake.

Finally, it is well made and complements the aluminium trim very well.


----------



## maxamus007

Gizmo68 said:


> +1 someone start a GB please


+1


----------



## sTTranger

agreed far too low

the tt-armrest is just the right hight


----------



## talk-torque

Some of the old guard on here might remember this one, pictured on page 7, which the guy made quite a few of:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=127577&hilit=armrest+cupholder&start=90

It uses an OEM armrest pad on top of a fabricated arrangement which fits into the cupholders. A bit like the Japanese one, but higher. I don't think any of the people involved are on here any more, but the ideas are there for anyone to make something similar.

Sorry for fans of the tt-armrest, I know it's a quality product in many ways, but since I heard it described as looking like an ironing board, I haven't been able to take the price seriously. If the leather was folded and stitched more like the OEM pad, or more like the Japenese one for that matter, it would look £££'s better IMO.


----------



## Lyons

LOL, at the ironing board comment.

Any word from scar in the last few years? His looks ideal.


----------



## maxamus007

Its a business opportunity for some one to make some monies 
Now who is gonner do it and sell to us?


----------



## jeules0

talk-torque said:


> Some of the old guard on here might remember this one, pictured on page 7, which the guy made quite a few of:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=127577&hilit=armrest+cupholder&start=90
> 
> It uses an OEM armrest pad on top of a fabricated arrangement which fits into the cupholders. A bit like the Japanese one, but higher. I don't think any of the people involved are on here any more, but the ideas are there for anyone to make something similar.
> 
> Sorry for fans of the tt-armrest, I know it's a quality product in many ways, but since I heard it described as looking like an ironing board, I haven't been able to take the price seriously. If the leather was folded and stitched more like the OEM pad, or more like the Japenese one for that matter, it would look £££'s better IMO.


 :lol: Now you mention it, it does look rather like an ironing board!

Having said that, the actual 'subframe' is very oem in appearance, so perhaps a combination with a more padded rest would be the answer. The rest on the handbrake would be far too narrow.


----------



## OddBod

Lyons said:


> LOL, at the ironing board comment.
> 
> Any word from scar in the last few years? His looks ideal.


I've not been on this forum much for a couple of years in fact since I bought one of scar's creations and it has served me well for 2.5 years-now selling the TT so the armrest is for sale-black with silver stitching-anyone interested?


----------



## Gizmo68

OddBod said:


> Lyons said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, at the ironing board comment.
> 
> Any word from scar in the last few years? His looks ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not been on this forum much for a couple of years in fact since I bought one of scar's creations and it has served me well for 2.5 years-now selling the TT so the armrest is for sale-black with silver stitching-anyone interested?
Click to expand...

Yes do you have photo's?

I have seen the photo's that scar put up of the plain black one but would like to see the silver stitched version.
Also what is the base made from and does it fit snugly into the cup holders?


----------



## Anakin

Id like a reclining footrest and breakfast tray on mine 
If you want an arm rest buy a Chair something like a Lazy boy, if you driving a car you hand should be on the steering wheel !

Sorry rant over, really dont get this cup holder arm rest thing. + the after Market one look reall ugly imo.


----------



## Lyons

OddBod said:


> Lyons said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, at the ironing board comment.
> 
> Any word from scar in the last few years? His looks ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not been on this forum much for a couple of years in fact since I bought one of scar's creations and it has served me well for 2.5 years-now selling the TT so the armrest is for sale-black with silver stitching-anyone interested?
Click to expand...

I would be. Any photos?


----------



## OddBod

Sorry folks I'm having great difficulty doing anything on this site/forum probably due to inactivety in the past and subsequent authorisation issues. I have tried to post pictures but to no avail and had private posts re this armrest but I'm not allowed to respond to those-sorry again.
The situation is this the armrest is still in the car at the moment, and I have taken pictures. I will advertise it on ebay within the next week or two when the car is gone.
Cheers,
Jeff.


----------



## Lyons

Yeh, I tried to PM you my email address but to no avail.


----------

